
Researchers decipher how faces are encoded in the brain [pdf] - ColanR
http://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674(17)30538-X.pdf
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14481791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14481791)

------
xchip
Our brain is becoming less magical one paper at a time....

